# Disable amplifier on Sound Blaster Z



## Red_Machine (Aug 24, 2017)

On older cards, if you were using powered speakers, you could move some jumpers in order to disable the built-in amplifier and switch the card to output line level audio.  I can't seem to find a way to do it on my Z, google searches turn up nothing.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 24, 2017)

None that I know of. Using Stereo Direct is the closest thing.


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 25, 2017)

I can't use Stereo Direct, because it forces the card into 192KHz mode, which causes issues with some of my games.


----------



## qubit (Aug 25, 2017)

They've probably removed that feature to save a couple of pennies on manufacture. Annoying, I know.


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 26, 2017)

Red_Machine said:


> I can't use Stereo Direct, because it forces the card into 192KHz mode, which causes issues with some of my games.



You can reduce the sample rate in the Windows' control panel even with Stereo Direct enabled.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 26, 2017)

The outputs are not amplified (or at least shouldn't be) because you need active speakers anyway. Only amplification is used with headphones because they need active power supply to function. I haven't checked the circuitry on my SB Z, but the ports are separate.


----------

